# Lights flashing on my DTG epson 1410 printer



## fabricioroma (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello friends.

I have a DTG (epson 1410) and in recent weeks I have had a strange problem here.
When printing ends and the crib comes to the end ... the 2 red lights light up! So every time the impression this is ending I need to get smart quickly to lower this number with the initials DTG!
Someone explain me know what can be?
talking with one guy who has the same printer, I receive a piece of information could be the spiral (spring),''sorry I do not know how to say this name'' too tight or too open!

Forgive me for the English, I know it is bad!
thank you

Here I press for the lights don't light up:
View image: 100 6602

and here is where the guy told me that the problem can be:
View image: 100 6604


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------

